# Evening.



## edd666999 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello!

Joined up here a little while ago as a TT was on my short list of car i wanted to own once I sold my MK5 GTI.

Well the GTI went in FEB this year:










I went from 200bhp to 360bhp ish over the 4 years I had her (ARP stage 3 in the end) Obviously brakes and handling mods to support. But TBH the APR software was just plain awful, after paying for it to be looked at and APR not believing me it was the software I fell out of love and split/sold her. Oh APR has now noticed the same issue in several other cars so im sure have now resolved the issue for current owners of their stage 3 software.

Anyway I didn't expect the car to sell so quickly! So I had to grab a run around:










Its the "Tower of power!" as i call her. It looks like I have robbed an old person I know. The Mrs has a C1 and I respect that car, I have been giving it abuse for 3 years and never has it let us down, so a C1,107,aygo was an obvious choice for me.

MOOOOOVIIINNNGGGG on. Im currently trying to decide on a Golf R, S3, TTS. After issues I have had in the past im more than happy just getting stage 1 .

Might be the wrong question in the wrong section but is there a difference in the engine between the R,S3 and TTS? I know in the past the S3 has the alloy and larger core intercooler? All use the K04? All same size injectors? All 300ish bhp ish on stage 1?

I came over on here to have a gander through the cars for sale and clearly you have had issues with scammers like we have over on mk5golfgti! Cant beat an enthusiast owned well maintained car so ill hang around here and hopefully my posts will eventually allow me in!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Edd, Welcome to the TTF.

To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. *This is free. *
Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... 52354f1ad3

Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------

